# Melchior Vulpius ( 1570-1615)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Was a german composer born from a poor craftman familly, wrote some of the prettiest motets
a music genra or art form i would learn to appreciated futher in my classical exploration of the past,
he is to me a total stranger.

Never heard of him yet , wikipedia is not the ultimate ressource someone whant to had something on this gentelmen please, since information are thin, hey?

:tiphat:


----------

